# Are Yellow Labs and Johanni good tankmates?



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

just got a group of 6 yellow labs for the 75 gal. today. I have 2 males and 4 females im almost positive. Just curious about is melanochromis johanni would male good tankmates. How big of a group of johannis would i need so that they dont kill eachother off? and will they be too aggressive for the labs? Im also thinking of the possibility of keeping yellow tail acei with the labs.


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a few together they did allright but they were all pretty young


----------



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

cool cool, in your opinion you think in the long run the johannis would be too aggressive for the labs? and then theres also the johannis killing eachother off?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Johanni are nice looking, but I wouldn't bother with them. You would want a crazy excess of females and a larger tank, for good odds of keeping them long term. Go with the acei!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For the look of johannii and less aggression, get maingano instead. Currently in the profiles as Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano. 1m:7f. They will be fine with labs and acei.

Also with johannii females are yellow-orange. So only one blue fish and the 7 females would not provide much of a contrast with your yellow labs. Maingano are monomorphic so you would get 8 blue fish.


----------



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

alright very cool, the only problem is i dont have access to mainganos at my LFS, and buying online is too expensive for me right now(shipping sucks..$$$)..but, in the tank at the store labeled "electric blue johanni" there are about 10 fish, and they all have the same coloration as a male johanni. they cant ALL be males tho can they? Or are they some kind of hybrid? There are 6 really dark ones that have the exact male coloration, and then there are 4 or so others in the tank that have the male coloration in terms of the blue stripes, and dark blue body, BUT they have slight yellow edges on there dorsal fin and tail fin. They are all between 1.5 inches to 2 inches. But NONE of them show the female coloration. How can those be pure johanni?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

'Electric blue johanni' are usually Ps. cyaneorhabdos (Maingano). :thumb:


----------

